# Wer wird mein neuer Kollege in DÜW?



## de vliegende hollander (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo an allen,

Ich würde mich freuen nette Kollegen aus dem Forum kennen zu lernen. 

http://www.sps-forum.de/stellenange...ik-programmierung-inbetriebnahme-service.html


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Oktober 2018)

Wir haben noch Platz im Mailbox und Briefkasten.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hättest du nicht sagen sollen dass du der alte Kollege bist


----------



## GLT (29 Oktober 2018)

Du bist ganz schön böse


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du nicht sagen sollen dass du der alte Kollege bist


Das hat er doch gar nicht gesagt!
Warum mischst Du Dich überhaupt ein? Der Thread war doch ausdrücklich an *nette* Kollegen gerichtet! 
Und trotzdem habe ich mich jetzt auch noch eingemischt . . .


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Oktober 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das hat er doch gar nicht gesagt!
> Warum mischst Du Dich überhaupt ein? Der Thread war doch ausdrücklich an *nette* Kollegen gerichtet!
> Und trotzdem habe ich mich jetzt auch noch eingemischt . . .



Wir suchen aber auch noch Arschl...cher.
Die schicken wir aber bis am ende der Welt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2018)

> Wir suchen aber auch noch Arschl...cher.


Na bitte, es ist also für jeden was dabei.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die schicken wir aber bis am ende der Welt.



Nach Holland !? :sm14:
Für so ein Himmelsfahrts Kommando werdet ihr niemanden finden,
gut das die Katze jetzt aus dem Sack ist.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nach Holland !? :sm14:
> Für so ein Himmelsfahrts Kommando werdet ihr niemanden finden,
> gut das die Katze jetzt aus dem Sack ist.



Naja, wenn der Klimawandel so voranschreidet, wird es Holland nicht mehr allzulange geben 
Vielleicht sollt man es sich doch nochmal anschauen ...


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Klimawandel so voranschreidet, wird es Holland nicht mehr allzulange geben...



Die haben doch noch Überseegebiete?!


----------



## Senator42 (30 Oktober 2018)

Curaçao säuft früher ab als Niederlande. Mount Scenery später.
Ist zwar nahe am Ende der Welt, dort aber warscheinlich nix zum Inbetriebnehmen. Viell. ein paar Notstömer und Wasseranlagen nachn Tsunami o. Hurrikan aufstellen.


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2018)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Curaçao säuft früher ab als Niederlande.


Der Sint-Christoffelberg auf Curaçao und der Sentry Hill auf Sint Maarten sind doch auch höher als der Vaalserberg:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_höchsten_Berge_und_Erhebungen_in_den_Niederlanden


----------



## Heinileini (31 Oktober 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Die haben doch noch Überseegebiete?!


Ihr habt wohl den Begriff "ÜberSeeGebiete" falsch interpretiert. 
Na klar haben sie! Da sehen wir sie doch immer mit ihren Wohnwagen hinfahren - die Alpen!


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2018)

Jetzt gibt das mit den Wohnwagen auch einen Sinn 
Wenn unsere Küstenregionen absaufen und die Bewohner in irgendwelche Erstaufnahmelager oder Ankerzentren müssen, lacht der Holländer auf dem 5-Sterne Campingplatz.
Hmm doch nicht so blöd


----------



## Heinileini (31 Oktober 2018)

Danke Blockmove! Jetzt verstehe ich auch endlich das Wort *Anker*Zentren - na klar, bei Hochwasser braucht man die natürlich!


----------



## Indy61 (27 August 2020)

Geht mir auch so. Ich habe ein paar sehr spezielle Projekte. Bisher habe ich alles selbst gemacht, aber so langsam brauche ich Hilfe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2020)

Indy61 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich habe ein paar sehr spezielle Projekte. Bisher habe ich alles selbst gemacht, aber so langsam brauche ich Hilfe.



Dann wende dich am besten an Waldy, der hat noch Kapazitäten frei


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 August 2020)

Indy61 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich habe ein paar sehr spezielle Projekte. Bisher habe ich alles selbst gemacht, aber so langsam brauche ich Hilfe.


Um welche SPS geht es denn, ein befreundeter Freiberufler sucht auch noch Projekte.


----------



## Indy61 (27 August 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Um welche SPS geht es denn, ein befreundeter Freiberufler sucht auch noch Projekte.



Hallo Oliver.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Vielleicht ist es hier das falsche Forum, denn es geht nicht um SPS,
sondern um die Herstellung der Projektbezogenen Schaltkästen(bisher geht es ohne SPS)
und die Optimierung der Systeme von einem Start-Up-Unternehmen.
Das ganze sollte im Raum DÜW stattfinden und ist gewerblich.

Viele Grüße
Indy


----------

